# ImageIcon wird im Applet nicht angezeigt



## xonauga (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
 ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem Applet. Ein JButton, welcher zum Drucken gedacht ist, soll ein kleines Druckersymbol (print.gif) erhalten.
 Problem: In Eclipse bzw. im internen Appletviewer wird das ImageIcon angezeigt, und im Browser nicht. Sonst läuft das Applet einwandfrei.
 Sämtliche Klassen sind in einem signierten jar-File ohne Unterordner abgelegt, zusätzlich print.gif.

 Kann mir eventuell einer helfen? Wo liegt mein Fehler? Was muss man bei Applets bzgl. ImageIcons beachten? Warum wird das in Eclipse angezeigt und nicht im Browser?

 --
 ImageIcon printIcon = new ImageIcon("print.gif");
 jb_print = new JButton(printIcon);
 --

 schöne Grüße und schon mal Danke
 xonauga


----------



## zerix (25. Oktober 2005)

Versuch es mal so.


```
ImageIcon printIcon = new ImageIcon(ClassLoader.getSystemResource("print.gif"));
```


----------



## MasterHimself (25. Oktober 2005)

Hast du die print.gif mit in dein Jar file gepackt?
Weil so wie du es angegeben hat, müsste die Datei eigentlich ausserhalb des Jar file in den selben Ordner wie die Jar rein.


----------



## zerix (25. Oktober 2005)

So wie er es angegeben hat, kann es auch in der jar sein.


----------



## xonauga (25. Oktober 2005)

zerix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuch es mal so.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 Ergebnis dieses Tipps:
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at ConfigPanel.<init>(ConfigPanel.java:96)
	at ScoreCardsApplet.buildGUI(ScoreCardsApplet.java:97)
	at ScoreCardsApplet.init(ScoreCardsApplet.java:77)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
basic: Ausnahme: java.lang.NullPointerException

in der ecilpse-umgebung funktioniert es wieder einwandfrei.

bin für weitere Ratschläge dankbar.

gruss
xonauga


----------



## xonauga (25. Oktober 2005)

die print.gif ist im jarfile.
 habe es auch ausserhalb des jars probiert, auch fehlanzeige.


----------



## zerix (25. Oktober 2005)

Das heißt er findet irgendwas nicht. Hast du auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung geachtet?


----------



## xonauga (25. Oktober 2005)

ja habe ich. wie schon erwähnt im appletviewer von eclipse funktioniert alles einwandfrei.


----------



## xonauga (26. Oktober 2005)

kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?

 mfg
 xonauga


----------

